# Good Newton's Principia source?



## caters (Nov 17, 2017)

I have searched on Google Scholar for a good Newton's Principia source. I am doing a research paper on why General Relativity should be taught earlier than it is. I have already found 2 general relativity in school sources and I am looking for 1 more just on General Relativity. And I am using Google Scholar to find a good Newton's Principia source.

My teacher allows me to do it in narrative form so here is my basic outline:


Introductory paragraph with my Thesis statement
Newtonian Physics
General Relativity
Why General Relativity isn't Taught until College
Why General Relativity should be Taught Earlier
Conclusion ending with a statement similar to my Thesis Statement

This second section on Newtonian physics is what I need a Newton's Principia source for. 

Unfortunately I haven't found a good one yet. With every source I have found using Google Scholar, there is at least 1 problem. Here are those problems:


 Isn't Newton's Principia
 Only talks about Newton's 3 Laws of Motion(I need Newton's Universal Law of Gravitation as well)
 Is translated to English but the pages I need are unavailable
 Is Newton's original manuscript in Latin that I can't understand(If I had learned Latin with the course that my Momma got, I could probably read Newton's original writing word for word and translate it to English)

There has to be a good Newton's Principia source. But I can't find one using Google Scholar. Can you help me find a good Newton's Principia source that isn't 100% Latin?


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 17, 2017)

Maybe this will help: https://docs.lib.noaa.gov/rescue/Rarebook_treasures/QA803A451846.PDF


----------

